
Mossberg: The Steve Jobs I knew isn't in this movie - cseelus
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/21/9578921/steve-jobs-movie-review-walt-mossberg
======
dalke
It starts with a comparison between William Randolph Hearst and the film
_Citizen Hearst_ , saying "But he didn't call the movie Citizen Hearst. He
called it Citizen Kane, and it's now regarded by many as the best film ever
made." Whereas with the new Jobs film, "his entertaining work of fiction isn't
labeled for what it is."

Wouldn't a better comparison be to Oliver Stone's _JFK_?

What makes this more odd is how the essay goes on to say:

> It would be as if you made a movie called JFK almost entirely focused on
> Kennedy's womanizing and political rivalries, and said nothing about civil
> rights and the Cuban Missile Crisis.

Or, you know, a film with exactly that title but entirely focused on his
assassination.

